# Cinematic synthesis course by evenant (review)



## Epicomposer (Mar 14, 2019)

Today we’re taking a look at Evenant’s online course *Cinematic Synthesis – Digital Sound Creation*. This course, hosted by producer and Ableton-certified trainer *Big Jerr*, is focusing on the *creation of cinematic synth sounds* heard in soundtracks of recent blockbusters and TV series like _Dunkirk_, _Blade Runner 2049 or_ _Stranger Things_.

Over the course of *8.5 hours of video material* and *5 learning modules*, tutor Jerry DiPhillippo, better known as Big Jerr, teaches you everything from *synthesizer basics* to synth sound design, arranging synth tracks and mixing and mastering synth-heavy cues. In addition to the generous amount of video material, the course also features a selection of *bonus resources*. These include a collection of synth samples & patches, a custom GUI skin for Xfer Serum as well as all the stems & MIDI files of the song Big Jerr creates together with you in this course.

Evenant invited us to take their online course and in the following review, we’ll find out together what and how much a modern composer can take away from https://bit.ly/2W4NVv3 (Cinematic Synthesis – Digital Sound Creation).

Read the full review on *EPICOMPOSER*.com: http://epicomposer.com/cinematic-synthesis-course-evenant/


----------

